# Roman Rooms tutorial



## pinser (May 6, 2018)

Hey guys, here's my tutorial on Roman Rooms!
Roman rooms, the journey method, the method of loci, and a memory palace all refer to the same thing. This concept is pretty much necessary for bigBLD and MBLD.
I also go over a few finer concepts (connecting your first image, handling order mistakes, etc) so even if you already use rooms you might be able to pick up a few tips.

I also have some tutorials on other things (fingertricking slice moves for 4BLD and 5BLD, advanced bigBLD tips, and more stuff is coming!)


----------



## abunickabhi (May 6, 2018)

Nice video made, good presentation and clarity!
GJ


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 6, 2018)

Nice video, a few questions.

You could use OP/OP for this also right, you wouldn't have to use M2?

Could you use this for 3BLD? Or is this only for big blind/Multi?

Thanks.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> You could use OP/OP for this also right, you wouldn't have to use M2?


Yes. Until I switched to M2/OP I used OP/OP with 3x3 MBLD and it worked just the same because you are not changing anything up when you memo, (other then you buffer of course). M2 is only different and faster for execution.



Duncan Bannon said:


> Could you use this for 3BLD? Or is this only for big blind/Multi?


You can use this for 3x3 BLD or any other blind event that you want to. The only reason that I do not use it for normal 3x3 BLD is because (and this is my personal chose/idea), is because if I use Roman Rooms I have to think of a image and memo that, which for me take a few seconds longer, but what I do instead for 3x3 BLD is I use a Audio/Visual combination. And the main reason for that is I can memo sub 45 almost every time, so when I go to execute/solve I still have everything really well visually memorized and there is not need for Rooms.


----------



## pinser (May 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Nice video, a few questions.
> 
> You could use OP/OP for this also right, you wouldn't have to use M2?
> 
> ...



Yep, just like cubeshepherd said, you can use this for OP/OP. Rooms is just a way to memorize information, it doesn't matter how you execute the info. The information doesn't even have to be cubing related, memory athletes use rooms to memorize 1000s of digits of pi, decks of cards, etc. 

And yes, rooms work for 3BLD, but it might be a bit slower. I used rooms until I averaged 1:15, and I think Tom Nelson still uses rooms for 3BLD


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2018)

I am posting something somewhat unrelated , but it will help reduce the stigma that people have , about the difficulty of making roman rooms , and how much time and effort it takes.






Hope it assists the original tutorial of Timothy in some way!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi. I was looking for an answer before asking but didn't find anything. Which is the best way to memo for 3BLD? I currently memo it as a story in my head, which gets overwhelming sometimes. for example. FG (frog) BI (bird) LM (lamb) DR (dragon). So I have many items, or well in this case animals and I don't know how to join it all. Should it happen as a story where each image could be a following part of the story? 

Also, I see people use audio for edges of corners. Is this the best way or are there more efficient ways to memo for 3BLD? I also struggle creating stories long enough for a 4BLD solve. If I use roman rooms, should I memo centers in one room, wings in another, splitting up centers across the entire room?


----------

